# Projector Upgrade



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have an Infocus X9 that is on it's second bulb. I have about 6000 hours on it and I shoot onto a 100" screen made from blackout cloth. 

I would like to upgrade to a brighter projector with 1080P. I have no interest in 3D. My budjet is $1000. I have enjoyed the DLP and have never really watched a LCD. 

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I have an Epson 3010 and my brother has the 3020. I know you are not interested in 3d but they both put out a great picture. Also the 8350 Epson may even be better 2d pic quality. Visual Apex has it for 1100 with a $100 gift card right now. 

http://www.visualapex.com/Epson/Pro...0&SE=HTShack&KW=HC8350visapromo727-809_728x90


----------

